# Shrimps and cichlids



## drabbers (Mar 22, 2005)

I currently have 6, 1inch amano shrimps in my 36inch tank which are living ok with a shoal of chain loach and small angels. I am looking to purchase a pair of dwarf cichlids ie Nannacara Anomala or Anomolachromis thomasi. What are you thought would these be ok or are there better dwarfs about.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm actually surprised that your Angels haven't picked the shrimp off yet...

I've never owned the variety of dwarf's you're thinking about, but most of the dwarf's I've ever seen do a lot of poking around in the spots the shrimp like to hang out, so my guess would be that if opportunity knocked, they'd have an expensive lunch. :-s


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sure, they would. I have _Apistogramma borellii_ that pick of cherry red every now and then, but there are a lot of places to hide and a swarm of cherries, so it hardly matters. There are even tiny borellii too.  
They don't bother the Amanos at all.

Things like kribs and large apistos are definitley not an option. Stick with tiny dwarfs and you'll be in good shape. _Apistogrammoides pucallpaensis_ would probably be a good choice if you could find them.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Will kribs really cause that much wide-scale destruction of Amanos? I've got a breeding pair in a 55 with about 50 Amanos ATM, and they *do* chase them off/around, but I've not seen a dead shrimp yet. ?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I had a _P. taeniatus_ that ate a nearly full grown Amano. YMMV.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I had a customer take home a trio of Nanacaras... he brought them back the next day because they were not only eating his cherry shrimp, but beating the hell out of every fish in his tank.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> I had a _P. taeniatus_ that ate a nearly full grown Amano. YMMV.


Turns out, my mileage didn't vary all that much. My doting krib parents have frightened all the over living creatures in the tank to the point that they won't even work: bristlenose won't come out to eat, Amanos stay hidden and don't scavenge at all.

I'm setting up another tank just for the kribs, can't bear to let them go (too damn beautiful). I guess I'll just have to go back to cleaning GSAlgae and dust algae off the glass by hand. I'd prefer to have the worker animals do it *for* me, but such is not the case.


----------

